# General > Pets Corner >  Missing Dog

## Bee

Holly has been missing since yesterday from the Hempriggs area. She is four years old, a springer spaniel cross and mainly dark brown/black. She is a very nervous dog so please keep a look out for her around the Hempriggs/Wick area.

----------


## northener

> Holly has been missing since yesterday from the Hempriggs area. She is four years old, a springer spaniel cross and mainly dark brown/black. She is a very nervous dog so please keep a look out for her around the Hempriggs/Wick area.


Stick your mobile number on here in case anyone spots her.

----------


## Bee

07770807550

----------


## Liz

I am so very sorry that your dog is missing and really hope she is found safe and well very soon.

----------


## Liz

Here is a photo of Holly so please keep an eye out for her.

----------


## dousslesh

Would it be worth while organising a search for Holly in the area she was last seen ?  Happy to join in tomorrow any time- perhaps am as the sooner the better ? ( Sorry at work today- although could do this evening during daylight hours )
 Poor little girl hope she is found safe and well very soon

----------


## Bee

Thank you so much for your kind offer but we have plenty of family and friends out searching. Please do carry on looking for Holly though.

----------


## DanaFlett

hope you find her,heard it tonight on Caithness fm too,so lots of fingers crossed.x

----------


## cuddlepop

What a gorgeous wee doggy somebody must have seen Holly somewhere. :: 

Fingers crossed you here something soon.

----------


## dollycat

There is a chance that Holly was spotted yesterday in a field between brough Hempriggs and Wick.  Can i just thank my very kind neighbours and some very good friends who have never stopped looking for Holly since saturday. Heres hoping that it is her and shes back home soon

----------


## carasmam

Hope it was her and she's home safe soon  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Oh really hope it is Holly and that she will be back with you soon to start your happy new life together.

----------


## dollycat

the inspector forthe sspca and two ladies from Balmore came to the house tonight and we searched all over the surrounding area and into wick,still no sign of Holly.The ladies seem to think Holly will be hiding as she is not used to such open spaces. Then a wee while ago, a call to say she had been seen at Rumster!!! Just got back, everyone exhausted and still no Holly :Frown:

----------


## neepnipper

Hope you find her soon, will tell hubbie to keep an eye out for her while he's driving around. xx

----------


## dollycat

Our beautiful Holly is no longer with us.  Very bad news tonight.  Thanks to all who searched the coastal walk for her.

----------


## Aaldtimer

Ah, so sorry to hear your bad news. Commisserations.  :Frown:

----------


## neepnipper

I shed a tear for you this morning.

Rest in peace Holly. xxx

----------


## dousslesh

Have been thinking about Holly every day.  So sorry it is such sad news. RIP Holly.  Love to your family x

----------


## cherokee

So very sorry to hear about Holly, such sad news!
God Bless xx  :Frown:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

That's very sad news, our thoughts are with you.

----------


## Liz

Oh no!!!!!  That is such sad news.

So very sorry dollycat. :Frown:      She will be waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge and will love you so much for wanting to give her a forever home.

----------


## donnick

OMG that is really sad new, :Frown:  i am very sorry for u all its a sad sad end  :Frown:

----------


## scorrie

Sad news, what a lovely dog she was. All the best.

----------


## Shabbychic

So sorry to hear about Holly. My heart goes out to you. ::

----------


## northener

My deepest sympathies to you and yours.

Lee.

----------


## dollycat

Thanks to Brian Cardosi and his fellow coastguard team for their successful attempt at bringing Holly up off the cliff.  Sadly Holly bolted and fell again and there could be no rescue.  Everyone involved over the last week is gutted but everyone did their best.  Holly is now running free

----------


## carasmam

Oh boy, that is so sad.  My heart goes out to you  :Frown:

----------


## attidude9464

Rest in Peace, poor wee Holly xxx   I am so sad

----------


## evelyn

Really sad to hear this. thinking of you all.
evelyn

----------


## teenybash

RIP little Holly.......my heart goes out to you and your family  ::

----------


## purplelady

so sorry to hear about your poor holly my thoughts are with you at this sad time xxxx

----------


## unicorn

So sorry to hear you terrible news, run free at the rainbow bridge sweet girl.

----------


## Sarah

I am so sorry, sleep tight Holly.

----------


## dollycat

:Smile:  wHAT A WEIRD DAY YESTERDAY.  it seems miracles do happen and Holly is still alive.  How this brave little dog has survived the plunge into the sea at that castle cliff defeats me but 3 positive sightings of her yesterday running in the same area with 2 dogs belonging to a local man seems to confirm that this is correct.  I arrived still in the pjs and saw her only from behind running up the road still in the same area where she was lost and is still obviously wandering.  I cant be 100per cent sure as i didnt see the distinct front cololur on her chest but my husband stood in front of her and was only a few feet away and saw the fudgey brown chest.  Holly had been kept in a cage before she was rescued for 4 years so this brave, brave doggie is fighting to be free.  It seems chasing her is not the answer, she goes like the wind and I cant bear to cause her anymore distress.  However we have now a big trap and are liasing with the both the dog warden and the sspca on the best methods on capturing her calmly and safely.  I still cant believe it myself and emotions here in the house and with my own wonderful pals who are back out there again on the hunt and laying wee pieces of tripe to entice her to certain area are going from hope fto grief and then almost hysteria yesterday. please God we need one more miracle yet and keep her safe until we can eventually get her to her home.

----------


## unicorn

Wow what amazing news, she must have an incredibly strong spirit. I really hope you can get her back home safely.

----------


## evelyn

Was out walking by the castle last night and heard the fantastic news. I was so hoping to hear that she'd been found by this morning. I spoke to one of the team of rescuers and was touched by their determination to find her. You couldn't get a more dedicated team.
Fingers crossed for a good outcome soon.
Evelyn

----------


## balto

what an amazing story, she must have such a zest for life to survive that, i will pray you get her home safe and sound

----------


## Liz

Wow! Well there's one thing you can say for Holly she is certainly a survivor!

I will be praying that she will be found soon.

----------


## KCI

I was so upset when I heard what had happened, and can't believe the latest news!

Holly sounds like such an amazing dog!  I really hope everything works out OK.  Will be watching for any updates - Good Luck!  Will be thinking of you all.

----------


## donnick

I wish u all the best for capturing this poor wee dog lets hope ur story has a happy ending .you couldn't write this stuff .I have every thing crossed 4 you .x

----------


## carasmam

Wow, I have everything crossed for a good outcome.

----------


## Iffy

AMAZING !!!!  :Smile: 

Really hope that Holly is found soon and back at home, safe and well !

As you've said, what an utter emotional rollercoaster for you and your family o'er past few days !!! 

Please let us know if there is any developments ?

----------


## Shabbychic

Wow, fabulous news. I have everything crossed, and hope Holly comes home safe and sound. :Grin:

----------


## neepnipper

Wow! Sending good thoughts to Holly and praying she does the right thing and is soon back with you having lots of cuddles. xx

----------


## Ash87

Wow!!! What an amazing story!!! Hope that Holly is back with you safe and sound soon!  :Smile:

----------


## purplelady

omg how amazing is that hope you get her hom real soon xxx

----------


## dousslesh

Amazing !  Good luck in finally getting Holly home !  Looking forward to a hopefully good news update.

----------


## Aaldtimer

Ye Gods! Aren't dogs the most resilient critturs! So glad to hear this, hope Holly is back home to her loving owners soon. Brill! :Smile:

----------


## cuddlepop

What a time of it you've had and Holly is a determined wee doggy.

Fingers crossed your reunited soon. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Okay the dog trap has been set to try to catch Holly so come on everyone put up prayers, send good vibes etc.

Anything to get her into the trap!

----------


## teenybash

What an unbelievable turn....My knuckles are white with praying so hard for sweet, brave Holly's gentle capture and return home.
"C'mon little Holly, come home....lots of cuddles and dinner waiting."
Please speak to her in your mind.....she will pick it up and come home all the quicker. Bless.

----------


## carasmam

Come on Holly - we are all rooting for you ...

----------


## balto

please come home holly, my thoughts are with you all, fingers crossed she comes home safe soon.

----------


## purplelady

please let holly get home safe and sound fingers and everything else crossed lol x

----------


## attidude9464

Come on Miss Holly, you have proved your point that you are rebelling against being shut in a small cage for the majority of your life but its time now to accept the love, care and affection which your new family are longing to give you.  

I have prayed for Holly to be safe and well and for her to realise that her life will be so different and will be great with her new family.  She will want for nothing.  I have spoken to Holly in my mind especially when I and lots of others were searchin for her on Tuesday Evening.   Stay safe Holly until YOU decide you have had enough of playing the littlest hobo.  xxx

----------


## Sage

adding my positive thoughts for Holly's return. Hope she's home safe and sound soon xxx

----------


## dollycat

Something got in and out unfortunately of the trap last night.  The escape hole was so small it was probably a fox.  However the prints two sets  of prints leading to the cage were different sizes and Audrey and myself are convinced it was Holly wh took the chicken in the afternoon and had left the smaller prints then which I saw at around 3.  So now we have a spooked fox and wee Holly wandering out there!!

----------


## Liz

Aw what a shame. Still hopefully now foxy loxy won't come back to the trap giving Holly a chance to nab the goodies and be caught.

She MUST be found with all the love, prayers, thoughts, positive thinking etc heading her way!!!

Come on Holly. You've had your adventure now time to go home to your wonderful forever home.

----------


## Jovi

Have only just seen and read this complete thread,what a time you and 'Holly' have had. Keeping my fingers crossed that  she makes a safe return.

----------


## cherokee

Here's hoping and praying for good news about Holly's homecoming !!

Sending all my best wishes her way as well !

COME ON HOME HOLLY.......!!

----------


## teenybash

HOLLY>>>>HOLLY, c'mon girl...time to come home.

Any news yet. Fingers crossed and praying hard.

----------


## dollycat

No,nothing in the trap.  Thinking of moving it closer to the town.  Close to where those little jack russels live.  Need to be sure we dont trap somebodies little cat though.  She didnt appear to be frightened of the two dogs she was running with but the last sighting was on tuesday and nothing since.  Running out of ideas now.  Have tried EVERYTHING, but sitting a tent but im scared of the dark!!!  Just as well Holly isnt ::   Come on Missy weve hardly a pair of troosers left thats no been snagged on barbed wire!

----------


## unicorn

If she is happy to play with those dogs is it worth just having them in a field running and just sitting quietly in the field so she may come and investigate until you can build her trust up again? Maybe you could try putting her own bed into the trap also, something comforting.

----------


## teenybash

Could you speak to the owners of the russells and if they see Holly help try to entice her somewhere you could get to her........

----------


## dollycat

Yesterday my boy found a dog wandering at his all weather football session and returned him via hubby in the car to grateful owner, very timid dog.
Then Charlie the missing cat decides to go home after holidaying in gorse bushes next to the house after his owner comes out to shout for him, him too very timid and had been gone for weeks. SO COME ON HOLLY THIRD TIME LUCKY AND YOULL APPEAR TODAY! ::

----------


## teenybash

> Yesterday my boy found a dog wandering at his all weather football session and returned him via hubby in the car to grateful owner, very timid dog.
> Then Charlie the missing cat decides to go home after holidaying in gorse bushes next to the house after his owner comes out to shout for him, him too very timid and had been gone for weeks. SO COME ON HOLLY THIRD TIME LUCKY AND YOULL APPEAR TODAY!


They say things happen in threes....lets hope Holly is the third good news happening....hopefully weather will see her give up on her adventure....fingers still crossed. :Smile:

----------


## sunshine23

Is there any update on Holly?

----------


## dollycat

Still nothing.  Everybody still looking sometimes up to 4 hours a day and still no sightings since the tuesday.  The trap hasnt been sprung again but we did find a fox probably the same one that got in and out of the trap .  He must be well cheesed off with all the activity going on out here!!
Getting very worried again,  somebody must have seen her in the last week otherwise its not looking good,  again!
Oh she was seen on the back cemetery road on monday by a lady walking her dog.  Have talked to the cemetery guys who work there, they havent seen anything.
Where can she be? :Frown:

----------


## teenybash

Are there any barns, sheds in the area that she could be sneaking into for shelter.....maybe when the winds and showers die down she will reappear....I am sure someone will spot her again....hang in there...

----------


## dollycat

Thanks to everyone for all the kind thoughts and comments for Holly :Smile: 
Heres hoping she is in some barn and the farmer will chance upon her soon!

----------


## Liz

The change in the weather may be a good thing dollycat as it should make Holly move in out of the open where she can be spotted more easily/

Still hopeful of good news!

----------


## Margaret M.

Om my gosh, poor wee Holly, she has endured so much.  I hope wherever she is, she is being taken care of well and if not, I hope she is found so she can live out her days being loved and cared for -- such a sad situation.  Kudos to you Dollycat for doing all you can for her.

----------


## cuddlepop

Somebody must be feeding her that or she's eating food left out for birds etc. :: ,otherwise I'm sure hunger would have brought her home.

Fingers crossed she's home soon . :Grin:

----------


## dollycat

Holly dosent really know that home is here because wed just adopted her from Balmore.  This iswhat makes it really difficult because the poor wee thing must be so confused.  This is why she just keeps on running when she is spotted :Frown: 

Her first home which she was rescued from is hundreds of miles away.  Not that shed ever want to return there!  We are just so lucky shes still in the same area and I have to keep on looking because I promised her she would never be sad again.
So my pals and me are out there everyday and well never give up until something turns up because its the least Holly deserves.

----------


## Leanne

> Holly dosent really know that home is here because wed just adopted her from Balmore.  This iswhat makes it really difficult because the poor wee thing must be so confused.  This is why she just keeps on running when she is spotted
> 
> Her first home which she was rescued from is hundreds of miles away.  Not that shed ever want to return there!  We are just so lucky shes still in the same area and I have to keep on looking because I promised her she would never be sad again.
> So my pals and me are out there everyday and well never give up until something turns up because its the least Holly deserves.


Oh no poor Holly - chance of a loving home and she does a runner  :Frown:  How long have you had her?

----------


## Liz

> Holly dosent really know that home is here because wed just adopted her from Balmore. This iswhat makes it really difficult because the poor wee thing must be so confused. This is why she just keeps on running when she is spotted
> 
> Her first home which she was rescued from is hundreds of miles away. Not that shed ever want to return there! We are just so lucky shes still in the same area and I have to keep on looking because I promised her she would never be sad again.
> So my pals and me are out there everyday and well never give up until something turns up because its the least Holly deserves.


If only she knew what a lovely new Mum and family she has waiting for her! :Frown: 

I really feel for you as it must be so frustrating going out every day for hours on end and there being no sign.

Oh Holly where are you?!!!!!!!

I think we will all have to 'tune in' to her photo at the same time and see if we can communicate with her and tell her that she has nothing to be afraid of and she has a wonderful future ahead of her.

----------


## cuddlepop

Now I see what the problem is your repatriation with Holly is going to be that bit more difficult. :: 

How long was she in Balmore before you homed her?,maybe she'll try to go back there.
If at anytime she was use to running wild then its going to be really difficult to capture her and convince her that your "home". :Frown: 

I  think all we can do is "pray" for her to come back to you soon.

----------


## dollycat

The ladies she was used to in Balmore have been here on numerous occasions to try and help get Holly back. The problem is not that she has been ever used to running wild, quite the opposite in fact, she had been caged all her life so now she will confused as to whether to give this up.  She really loved the ladies in Balmore but still shes not responding to them when they are here and searching, this is Hollys choice and nobody knows what happened to her in her past but it obviously has made her very determined to keep on hiding. However myself and my pals and the sspca and the dog warden will just keep on trying and hopefully soon she will show herself.  Lets hope its soon!

----------


## teenybash

Any news of Molly??

----------


## balto

> Any news of Molly??


 dont ya mean holly lol, hope she comes home soon.

----------


## teenybash

Ooooops.............lol

----------


## dollycat

The trap has been moved closer to Wick.  Its in a place where only something roaming could access so hopefully no moggies will get in.  Its right by a house so it will be checked regularly.
There were 3 possible sightings of her over the week that ive only found out about  and they were all again in the same area where she was seen by my husband last tuesday so im still hopeful.
There is an almost identical story on the sspca newsletter on their website but the dog was spotted and taken to a police station.   had maybe been hit by a car though but the poor thing is back with her new family and doing well.  Surely its our turn for that lucky phonecall?

----------


## dollycat

Just to let you know that Holly has been seen again with the wee jack russells again in the same spot.
With so many of us looking its surely only a waiting game until we get her.
I am just so glad she is still out there as I wasnt feeling positive about the last week. 
Hang on in there Holly girlie, well get you home, dont know how but we will :Smile:

----------


## aurora32

Hope you get her home soon, must be very stressfull for you  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Oh dear Holly please stop playing games and let your Mum find you and take you to your wonderful new home!

----------


## teenybash

Good news that Holly has been spotted with the russels again....I am sure the time is getting closer to her being returned to you.....Maybe an idea to make friends with the Jacks and through them bring Holly home...just a thought. Still praying.

----------


## dollycat

Yes the jack russells are definately going to be a link and they are very friendly. Going to see the owners later to see if we can borrow them tomorrow for a while to see where they take us to

----------


## Liz

> Yes the jack russells are definately going to be a link and they are very friendly. Going to see the owners later to see if we can borrow them tomorrow for a while to see where they take us to


Good idea! Here's hoping that Holly will come out of hiding for her 'friends'. :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

Has the wanderer returned yet or are they still playing at "Houdenie".?

Your wee scamp sounds like their having too much fun that they dont want to come home. ::

----------


## cherokee

Hi Dollycat?

I'm sure I'm not the only one on here that is thinking about you and your family on finding Holly?

Maybe things have gone a wee bittie quiet just now, with regards to sightings of her, so *please* don't feel obliged to reply on here if you're feeling a bit despondent about that !!

Just remember we're all rooting for you as ever, and praying that Holly comes home really soon!!

*Massive* good wishes to you on Holly's safe return!

----------


## dbooth82

very sorry to hear your bad news :Frown:

----------


## teenybash

Saw Holly's story in the Courier yesterday, so lets hope all eyes are watching for her and it won't be long until we hear the good news....Holly is home. :Smile:

----------


## Sage

bumping this up in the hope of a happy resolution  xx

----------


## teenybash

Any news of Holly.......?

----------


## dbooth82

sorry to here about your los  :Frown:

----------


## krackenkid

is there any news of holly yet???

----------


## purplelady

have been looking everyday to see if there is any news on holly x

----------


## porshiepoo

Oh bless the poor dog. She's running scared, it's such a shame that the new owners didn't have more of a chance to get to know the girlie first as that would certainly help with any capture attempt.
Unfortunately the ones that stay at the back of the cage and appeal to us the most are usually the ones that don't have the confidence to come forward and will avoid anything.

I certainly feel for the family that are so missing this dog. 
Let's hope and pray that she finds her way home safe and sound somehow. If she can survive a cliff drop in to freezing waters then that has to show her determination and resilience, now we just need her to show the same resilience until she's found and reunited with her owners.

Good Luck. I would offer my help to search but I would suspect that it wouldn't help the situation. I imagine Holly will dive for cover at the mere sound of a human after being kept locked in a cage for so long.
 :Frown:

----------


## BalmoreSSPCA

Everyday that I am Wick I go to the area where Holly was last seen and look for Miss Holly.  I have walked everywhere and even had my dogs with me to try and lure her out of hiding.  I so long to just get a glimpse of our wee Holly.  She is a fighter and a survivor and I am sure she is still playing the game of hide and seek.  Come on Holly, give us a clue as to where to look.  WE all miss you. xx   Audrey  SSPCA Inspector

----------


## krackenkid

whereabouts is it that she is being spotted? i would like to help look for her, she's been away from home to long now, i'm not from wick so don't no many areas

----------


## scorpion

I`ve been taking my two from the lifeboat shed along the coast path to Oldwick Castle and beyond at the weekends and a couple of nights through the week but no sign at all unfortunately

----------


## balto

i hope and pray everyday i come on here, that holly will have been found, but unfortunatly it isnt working out that way, think we should rename her the littlest hobbo.

----------


## dollycat

Sorry to let you know that its been over two weeks now since there has 

been a positive sighting of Holly :Frown: 
But Im still hopeful with the amount of people who now know of her, then if she is spotted we will hear about it quickly.
Thanks to everyone who is willing Holly home if only she knew how much everyone is rooting for her!!!

----------


## purplelady

> i hope and pray everyday i come on here, that holly will have been found, but unfortunatly it isnt working out that way, think we should rename her the littlest hobbo.


me too i check every day more than once xxxxxxx

----------


## dollycat

The female collie found in Rumster forest on Sunday was not Holly, but it could be the collie we had a call about on the 8 April when we were 5 days into our search for her.  This gives me hope that Holly will still be surviving if this collie has been on her own for so long.
I check the org everyday too just incase a miracle happened overnight and there is a post FOUND HOLLY!!!

----------


## Liz

Oh Dollycat my heart goes out to you as, if we are all disappointed that Holly hasn't been found yet, then God knows what it must be like for you! :: 

Still it is heartening that a dog who went missing at the same time has been found and, yes, it does sound like the one you were alerted to.

So still high hopes that Holly will be found safe and well soon.xx

----------


## pegasus

What a heartache for all concerned, but here's hoping that there will be a joyful reunion soon.   ::

----------


## dollycat

Daisy the collie dumped in Rumster forest over a month ago and left there on her own :Frown: will be part of our family tomorrow. 
We are all very nervous but very excited about giving this lovely girl a second chance in life.
Shes with a brilliant foster mum just now but we get her tomorrow afternoon.
The search for dear Holly still goes on and we are now changing our search to further out around the area of Hempriggs House.
So now she will have another set of ears and eyes searching for her.
We are absolutely gutted not to have Holly back yet and Daisy is not her replacement, Holly cant be replaced, ever but fate has intervined and Holly will be lucky to have such a wonderful, shy but loving sister to share her life with when she comes home, still hoping and praying for news every day.
Thanks for all your support on the org. we are overwhelmed by your interests in the safe return of holly :Smile:

----------


## Leanne

I hope you find Holly and good luck with your new dog. If you want to start some recall in an enclosed area just give me a shout x

----------


## evelyn

Absolutely delighted for you and Daisy. 
Wonderful.
Evelyn

----------


## teenybash

How lovely and the lure of Daisy just might be enough to bring Holly out of hiding......So glad the shy Daisy has found someone to love her......still have everything crossed for Holly to come home

----------


## cuddlepop

Lets hope that by tempting fate Holly makes a swift return.

So glad Daisy has found a loving home with you. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Well done for giving Daisy such a wonderful home and also for not giving up on Holly.

I am sure that Daisy will really enjoy her many walks out looking for her 'sister'.

Photos please of your new arrival! :Grin:

----------


## Bee

Delighted for you all, Daisy couldn't have gone to a better home.
We will still carry on searching for Holly.

----------


## dollycat

Well thats Daisy home and has met the family and of course catherine,Dawn and Maureen(the Holly Hunters), such good friends who keep on trying different tactics every day to lure Holly out of hiding.
Daisy is an amazing dog, the cats came out of bed! for a wee nosey, didnt get a reaction so went back to bed unamused. :: 
Found out she doesnt like black clothes, twice shes been frightened of my boy in School uniform otherwise shes just an absolute Angel, even hubby is smitten!
Her appetite is poor and I dont think she knows about toys and balls but its early days and she sure will get loads of love, she loves being stroked could sit there all day I think.
Hopefully, well get news of Holly soon even if its just news of a sighting and we can get these two beautiful girls united into becoming best friends!!
Now that would be a fairytale ending :Smile:

----------


## mop top

Hi Dollycat

Thank you again for giving Daisy such a lovely home sure she will repay you loads over the years (in the way only a dog can  - with total unconditional love)  for the place you have given her in your family. We will all keep on searching for Holly, I'm sure it is only a matter of time and patience with a wee sprinkle of luck that will help us find her.  Think her and Daisy will get on famously when HRH Holly decides the time is right to come home. :: 

Anne

----------


## krackenkid

i was just wondering if there has been any more sightings of hollie?

----------


## dollycat

No there hasnt been any news in a long time now but we are still looking for her.

----------


## cherokee

Please don't lose hope Dollycat !!  :Frown: 

Everyone on here is rooting for Holly and I'm really sure that she'll be home with you and her "new sister" very soon!

Thinking of you all; take care and chin up  :Smile:

----------


## kinky3mz

*Hey I have been following this story from near enough the start and was deeply touched about the unfortunate event that happened. I was just wondering if you had any luck in finding your dog? Best Wishes x*

----------

